

EBay v. Craigslist: a tale of secret meetings, "obsessions" - Sam_Odio
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080501-ebay-v-craigslist-a-tale-of-secret-meetings-obsessions.html

======
zach
The more eBay sticks their nose into Craigslist, the more Craig and Jim tweak
it.

